
Robots learn to 'deceive' in hide and seek - abeppu
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20727794.800-deceptive-robots-hint-at-machine-selfawareness.html?full=true
======
wyclif
It's only a matter of time before one of these kills a person.

